# Chitin in diet..is it helpful?



## keds (Sep 7, 2008)

I know chitin is a component of insect shells, but what is it exactly? Protien? Fiber? I mix a little Sunseed hedgie food in with my hedgies cat food mix because it has chitin powder listed as an ingredient, and it seems logical that it would be good for the hedgie, as it would be a part of their natural diet. Maybe it is good for quill development? Am I just barking at the moon? Help on this is appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Chitin to a hedgie is basically fiber. Most cat foods are inadequately low on fiber so adding Grape-Nuts etc. helps give them the fiber they need. Chitin is their natural source of fiber in the wild.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought grapes r poisonous? (for hedgies)


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Grape-Nuts are a cereal made by Post. They are actually barley bread that has been twice baked and ground up in a coffee bean grinder. (Things you learn watching the history channel) I add them to my hedgies mix to provide added fiber.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Reaper said:


> (Things you learn watching the history channel)


lol. i learn random things like that from the discovery channel more. (myth busters mainly has some misc. facts mixed in) Of course, AniEal Planet (Animal Planet) is good too. What up with the new sideways M in the new logo? i never got that. wow. i'm getting side-tracked. lolz.


----------



## keds (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks alot---I've added grapenuts to my grocery list!


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Reaper said:


> Grape-Nuts are a cereal made by Post. They are actually barley bread that has been twice baked and ground up in a coffee bean grinder. (Things you learn watching the history channel) I add them to my hedgies mix to provide added fiber.


They can eat grapenuts!? I would have thought that they are too hard. Wow I will add some to the food now I have some in the cupboard.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you consider how hard cat food is, Grapenuts shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

True, I have never eaten cat food so I have no idea how hard it is. I'm sure you are right. Thanks for reassuring me.


----------

